# Failed to compile  Lucent winmodem driver

## xiao

I tried to install driver for my Thinkpad T23 modem under gentoo linux 1.4_rc2. It is a lucent winmodem

So I downloaded the ltmodem-8.26a9.tar.gz 

which is compatible with gcc32 from 

http://www.physcip.uni-stuttgart.de/heby/ltmodem/#sources .

I tried to install the driver with vanilla kernel 2.4.20 or some other

kernels.  I do have a link /usr/src/linux to the /usr/src/linux-2.4.20

or /usr/src/linux-XXX, where XXX is the kernel version I was running.

however,  when I manually run 

    ./build_module

I have the following error,

"Using KCFLAGS for gcc version 3.x

 gcc -c -o ltmodem.a ltmodem.c

 ltmodem.c:27:31: linux/modversions.h: No such file or directory

 ......"

I do not understand why it complains that no modversions.h, since

I do have the file /usr/src/linux/include/linux/modversions.h

  I searched the forum and searched on google, but did not find that other people have these problem. 

BTW, I also tried 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ltmodem, also failed.

Your help is highly appreciated.

----------

## xiao

Solved!

I just solve it by myself.

After ./build_module failed, I found that

the source.tar.gz was decompressed and there was a

directory source.

cd source

./configure

make

make install

modprobe -a lt_serial

then I was able to use the winmodem. It works like a charm.  :Smile: 

----------

## BlackBart

just a note, there is a package for a lucent winmodem. It's called ltmodem.

----------

## echo6

There is indeed,  and it is masked.

Where do I find details of the mask to emerge it ?

----------

## pilla

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge ltmodem

----------

